# Asus M2R-FVM



## Brubbel (2. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab in meinem jetzigen PC das Asus M2R-FVM Board drin, mit einem AMD X2 5200+. Das möchte ich meiner Frau vermachen, wenn mein neues System fertig ist.
Jetzt hätt ich gern mal gewußt, ob da vom Prozessor her, auch was größeres drauf geht?

Und dann nee Frage am Rande. Letztens meinte jemand zu mir, dass ich mal die Boardtreiber bzw. Chipsatztreiber erneuern sollte.
Wo kann ich da schauen, welche ich hab und ob es aktuellere gibt?

gruß
de Brubbel


----------



## Schluwel (2. März 2009)

schau im bios deine Bios-Version nach

wenn du nen schnellern Prozessor auf das Board willst nimm nen 6400+ mit 3,2 GHz


----------



## Brubbel (2. März 2009)

Wo bitte finde ich das im Bios? Und läuft der 6400+ auch auf dem Board?

Hab gerade diese Seite gefunden:
http://bluwiki.com/go/ASUS_M2R-FVM

Sind anscheinend alles neuere Treiber, da von 2008. Hab mein PC 2007 gekauft, und die Treiber waren glaub von 2006. Sollte ich die alle erneuern?


----------



## Brubbel (3. März 2009)

sonst niemand, der mir zu diesem Board etwas sagen kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

Nein denn es ist ein reines OEM Board, das nur von FSC verbaut und für die produziert wurde, es ist nicht im freien Handel erhältlich, daher sind die Informationen zu diesem Produkt beschränkt.


----------



## Brubbel (3. März 2009)

Und wie ist es mit den neuen Treibern, wo ich oben den Link gepostet hab? Sollte ich die Treiber erneuern?
Nur weiß ich aber auch nicht welche Treiber ich genau nehmen muß.

Wollte halt schauen, ob ich das Board noch etwas aktualisieren kann, bevor ich es meiner Frau in den Rechner baue.

Oder sollte ich doch eher ein neues Board nehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

Treiber ziehst am besten von der Seite der Hersteller der Komponenten, die sind um einiges aktueller...


----------



## Brubbel (3. März 2009)

Da gibt es aber keine!
Wie du sagtest, ist es ein OEM-Board. Und auf der Seite von Asus, gibt es keine Treiber zu diesem Board.
Und auf der Seite von Fujitsu gibt es nur die Treiber von 2007 wo ich schon drauf hab.
Aber laut dieser Seite, gibt es ja aktuellere...

http://bluwiki.com/go/ASUS_M2R-FVM

Was den Prozessor betrifft, ist auf der Seite max. der 5600+ aufgeführt. Hab aber über Goggle ein paar Seiten gefunden, wo welche einen 6000+ drauf haben.

gruß
Brubbel


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

Ich meinte eher ATi/AMD, Realtek und ähnlich...

Der neue 6000+ in der Energy Efficcient Version könnte gehen, der alte aber nicht.
Hier solltest eher vorsichtig sein, denke nicht, das hier 125W unterstützt werden, maximal 89/95W...


----------



## Brubbel (3. März 2009)

das ist mir zu kompliziert. Dann fliegt das Teil raus, und ich hole ein anderes gescheites Board.

trotzdem danke.


----------

